# Chi Thriving on Primal Frozen



## LVDubn (Jul 14, 2013)

Used to feed BB puppy kibble but my chi developed severe loose stool.. After many tests at the vet it was concluded that it was the food. Blue really let me down as i was sure BB was a quality food.. Well its not.. We switched our chi to Primal Raw and wow, she has more energy and doesn't have loose stool..


----------

